# Glyndeborne Figaro Live Feed



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I just found this -

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/interactive/2012/aug/17/marriage-of-figaro-glyndebourne-live-stream

Just in case anyone wants to catch act 3 and 4 live.


----------

